# tank re-apply sealant?



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a ~10 years old 55g tank. just notice that there are some caulking at the corners starting to peel off. I don't see any leak yet (touch wood)

Does tank require periodic reseal? If so, what sealant should be used? I presume anything in Home Depot is a big no-no in tank.


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

It's always best to reseal it not patch it. Home Depot sales GE number one silicone. It is safe


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

GE is very good as stated.
I have used other brands, but it must say good for aquarium use.
Dry tank
scrape off all old silicone with razor blade or olfa knife. New silicone will not stick/seal to old
Wipe clean with alcohol 
lay down a border of painters tape.
silicone all 8 sides
Smooth with wet finger or tool
take the tape off
Let dry
have a drink


----------



## the604kid (Aug 31, 2017)

8 sides how?



Dietmar said:


> GE is very good as stated.
> I have used other brands, but it must say good for aquarium use.
> Dry tank
> scrape off all old silicone with razor blade or olfa knife. New silicone will not stick/seal to old
> ...


----------



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

How do you usually move the fishes? is it safe to move them to home depot 5G bucket for a day or two?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

pf983 said:


> How do you usually move the fishes? is it safe to move them to home depot 5G bucket for a day or two?


A clean 5 gallon bucket is fine, but prefer to use a tote tub as it has a little better air surface area. Put water from your tank, plants etc and your fish in whatever you use with a heater and an air stone and you will be fine for a couple of days while you reseal your tank There's a good DIY video on youtube you can follow. It explains everything Dietmar mentioned and also shows you how. Cheers Laurie


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

the604kid said:


> 8 sides how?


four on the floor
four on the verticals
I guess I mean seams


----------



## WilliamBowman (Jan 14, 2020)

Aqueon Silicone Sealant is effective at stopping leaks in your aquarium as it can ensure permanent seal that can last for many years. It is handy and can be stored easily. It is easy to use and dries fast which means to say that you won't have to wait longer for your aquarium to be saved.


----------

